# Medical coding jobs didn't exist 10 years ago???



## semaxwell1 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I had a good hard laugh when I saw this! 
According to this online article, medical coding jobs didn't exist 10 years ago. 
Whoever wrote this article and approved this job to be put on this list is incompetent.

http://finance.yahoo.com/career-work/article/111973/jobs-that-didnt-exist-10-years-ago

10 Jobs That Didn't Exist 10 Years Ago
by Kiplinger staff
Tuesday, February 15, 2011

Medical Biller/Coder

Salary range: $34,000 - $41,000
Education required: High-school degree

The new field of medical billing and coding has sprung up to get insurance companies (and government plans, such as Medicare and Medicaid) the information they need and to make sure that medical procedures are classified and recorded the proper way. Medical billers and coders work at doctors' offices, hospitals and other health-care facilities and typically have certification or formal education (six-month and one-year programs abound) that allow them to navigate the tricky terrain of medical terminology.


----------



## coding303 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing 

It's so sad that whomever wrote that article could have just Googled Medical Coding History and avoided giving such terrible misinformation.


----------



## kevbshields (Feb 18, 2011)

What is funny is the article stated that med term was what was trecherous!  I believe it might be everything else . . .


----------



## Alicia Scott (Feb 21, 2011)

*Very Funny*

Articles like that make you wonder about other stuff you read being accurate. It is a joke. Goes to show you can't trust everything you read on the internet. Still the good news is that they may spark new interest in the field for people who had not considered it before. 

Remebering that grain of salt my Mother told me to take everything with,
Alicia, NRCCS
San Angelo, TX


----------

